# Problem downloading apps on Samsung S3 mini and Samsung Galaxy S Duos



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I purchased the S3 mini in Qatar but I live in India. The phone has not been released in India. When I try to download some apps from the Play Store (such as Facebook and WhatsApp), it says 'Downloading' but there's no progress bar or anything. I left it for some time and it was still the same after 30 minutes or so. I was using Wi-fi to download the apps and had no SIM in the phone. But VLC downloaded properly and works fine. 

In my other Samsung Galaxy S Duos, I can't even download VLC !! I'm getting the same 'Downloading' problem.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Okay so I took my Duos into my room which has the Wi-fi router and it was able to download the apps successfully. But still haven't figured out a way to download apps using the S3 Mini.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Also, I would like to know how I can use Wi-fi direct to transfer files between the two phones.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Okay so I'm able to download the apps using the SIM but I'd still like to know how to use Wi-fi direct to transfer apps between the two phones.


----------



## keiraross21 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a network problem with Samsung galaxy S duos.. .every time hi have to search for the network...


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

BUMP TOPIC


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Bump topic


----------

